# Bow Ties (problem solved)



## JM (Apr 12, 2011)

For Easter Sunday I wanted to wear a nice, new bow tie but didn't want to pay for shipping. After asking around at work I found a local seamstress who can make a quality bow ties for under $10 bucks.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 12, 2011)

Whoa. That is cheap. Does she ship?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess my question is, why would you _want_ a bow tie?


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2011)

Skyler said:


> I guess my question is, why would you _want_ a bow tie?


 
Because they're cool.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2011)

What's Easter?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2011)

"Bow ties are cool." ~Dr. Who


----------



## Skyler (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> "Bow ties are cool." ~Dr. Who


 
Would you look at that. It worked.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 12, 2011)

Skyler said:


> I guess my question is, why would you _want_ a bow tie?


 
OK, young whippersnapper! For the last several years bow ties are the *only* ties I wear. Usually that means a bow tie 5-6 times per week.

Call it the nerd's revenge. Even though they are easier to tie than a Windsor knot, people assume that you must possess some rare kind of gnosis to be able to handle them. A couple of weeks ago I officiated at a wedding where the mother of the bride asked me to tie her husband's bow tie. I stood behind him and tied it. He commented that while the position looked strange, we were in Palm Springs afterall where such things were accepted (Palm Springs is noted as a retirement community and mecca for gay men).

BTW - his bow tie was more expertly tied than any of the groomsmen or even the groom.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 12, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> A couple of weeks ago I officiated at a wedding where the mother of the bride asked me to tie her husband's bow tie. I stood behind him and tied it. He commented that while the position looked strange, we were in Palm Springs afterall where such things were accepted (Palm Springs is noted as a retirement community and mecca for gay men).



Dennis, you are not helping sell me on the bow tie with this anecdote!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 12, 2011)

Bow ties are the only ties ties I wear. Not only are the cool & trendy ... you don't have to worry about them as getting in your soup.


----------



## JM (Apr 12, 2011)

I can asked her about shipping but I don't think so. She's going to make me two to get started, both are seersucker...one blue and white plaid and the other red or brown and white plaid. I thought they would be nice for summer. She is extremely generous, I have a feeling she'll charge no more than $15 for the two. She is a church goin' lady as well and thought it was cool that I would wear a bow tie to church. She had never seen one tied before so I gave her a quick lesson.

j


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 12, 2011)

If she can ship I will order some.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 13, 2011)

I love bow ties. My Dad always wore them, so I started wearing them to remember him. I now probably have 60 or 70 bow ties, including the ones I inherited from my father when he passed away.

A couple of weeks ago I bought a new bow tie from Brooks Brothers to wear for Easter Sunday. Mauve with little blue and white doodads.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a site that sells bow ties for $15 each. Bow Ties | Ties | Bowties | Mens Bow Ties | Formal Bow Ties | Neck Ties | Self-tie Bowties | Pre-tied Bowties


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2011)

Rob, what's even better is that The Tie Bar has started selling slim and pointed-end bow ties, both of which work better for me than ordinary butterfly bows. Between them and The Cordial Churchman, I'm set.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 14, 2011)

JM said:


> She's going to make me two to get started, both are seersucker...one blue and white plaid and the other red or brown and white plaid.



goodness! I'm trying to picture them


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 14, 2011)

I've purchased three bow ties on eBay from someone in China. The ties were 99 cents and shipping was $5. They are good quality and this person has quite a selection.

I also purchased a tie from The Cordial Churchman site that was very nice.


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2011)

JM said:


> She's going to make me two to get started, both are seersucker...one blue and white plaid and the other red or brown and white plaid.



Seersucker bow ties seem to be the zeitgeist of the bow tie world right now, along with the classic Madras plaid (if I were going to order from The Cordial Churchman anytime soon, I'd be going for Madras right now).


----------



## JM (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure what a zeitgeist is...

The lady brought in a few patterns to choose from so I ordered two slims. The Tie Bar has some excellent patterned ties but they charge $20 to ship to Canada.


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2011)

JM said:


> I'm not sure what a zeitgeist is...



Zeitgeist: spirit of the time.

How can they charge that much to ship to Canada? They're based in Chicago, of all places?

Good taste on the slims. Butterfly bows work for most, but for guys with thin faces, like myself, slims or points are the only way.


----------



## JM (Apr 14, 2011)

Zeitgeist...got it. I was thinking spirit of the season, warm, sunny weather, etc. The bat wing bow ties I have now are thick and can be hot so I wanted something cooler.


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, the seamstress finished two prototypes for me to look at and she seems pretty frustrated about making them. lol She is still making me two but maybe Tom can post a link to the seller on eBay...we can have a look Monday.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 16, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> "Bow ties are cool." ~Dr. Who


 
I follow that motion! 

[video=youtube;vPGTizdGwSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPGTizdGwSc[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 17, 2011)

If you have a Burlington Coat Factory near you check out their bow ties. The one here has them at a price of 7.99. They are silk ties. The cut on them is more of a vintage cut. They have a good basic collection of colours. One caveat, if you neck sizes is larger than 17-1/2 they will not work for you.


----------

